
FDA Approves Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine for Coronavirus - TakakiTohno
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachelsandler/2020/03/30/fda-approves-anti-malarial-drugs-chloroquine-and-hydroxychloroquine-for-emergency-coronavirus-treatment/#3778727c5e5d
======
Fjolsvith
Then why would governors be forbidding this drug for this purpose?

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.redstate.com/nick-
arama/202...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.redstate.com/nick-
arama/2020/03/25/nevada-governor-bans-use-of-anti-malarial-drugs-to-fight-
wuhan-virus-gets-blasted-by-ted-cruz-and-dan-bongino/amp/)

~~~
zozbot234
Because Orange Man Bad, clearly. /s

